# Best Marker Training Video....



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Can any of the clicker training fans on the boards point me towards the best marker training video?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matthew, 

Leerburg just released "The Power of Training Your Dog with Markers"

3.5 hours long and it is very informative and easy to follow. Definitely helped me with some of my timing.

I am not a clicker fan, so I use a verbal "marker" and it works really well.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.tawzerdogvideos.com/Kathy-Sdao.htm

I recommend Kathy Sdao's Know Way, Know How DVD set, as THE BEST introduction.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chad Byerly said:


> http://www.tawzerdogvideos.com/Kathy-Sdao.htm
> 
> I recommend Kathy Sdao's Know Way, Know How DVD set, as THE BEST introduction.


Cool, I think I will order this one too..... 
Can't ever have enough training material to see the different styles of teaching. As well as what works and what does not. Always good to get tools for the toolbox.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got the new Leerburg DVD on marker training. 
Great explinations of all phases of marker training with lots of demos by Cindy. Good chapter on people training people with markers. I've found that's an excellent way to show people how to use markers.
Ed also gives his thoughts on the difference between using corrections as opposed to using compulsion. 
I could go on but then I'd spoil all the info for ya!  
LOVE IT!

I'll have to look into the Kathy Sdao set. 
I agree with Carol! "You can't ever have enough training material"!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I am going to have to ask Santa for the new Leerburg video. I have heard nothing but good things about it. 

I have looked at some of the youtube clicker videos when I started training Havok. I swear by using a clicker to teach new things and then move back to the verbal markers (I would keep the clicker but I would need another arm).

This site has some neat videos on dumbbells with the clicker.

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Can any of the clicker training fans on the boards point me towards the best marker training video?


Matthew, if you get the pasic theory of it then I point you to YouTube. Lots of examples - some fabulous and some not so good. With YouTube videos, you get to watch all of the common mistakes - so you don't have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Although I have the Leerburg DVD and enjoyed it, these are the first ones I bought. You can never go wrong with Bob Bailey. He used to train animals for the US goverment in hush hush secret projects. 

These are all from www.dogwise.com:p 

The Fundamentals of Animal Training DVD / by Bob Bailey

Puppy kindergarten DVD / by Corally Burmaster (includes really good demos with a 5/6-week old airdale pup)

Clicker magic DVD / by Karen Pryor (actually anything by Karen Pryor is pretty good, pioneer in clicker training)

The Shape of Bow Wow: shaping behaviours and adding cues DVD / by Virginia Broitman

The How of Bow Wow: building, proofing and polishing behaviours / by Virginia Broitman and Sherri Lippman

Take a Bow Wow & Bow Wow Take 2 (2 DVDs in one) / by Virginia Broitman and Sherri Lippman

You might also find some items on www.cleanrun.com big agility website. Agility people love shaping and clicking.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There was a recient article on the Karen Pryor site that talked about how the dogs learn faster with the clicker then with voice but once the dog understands the behaviour, there is no difference in switching over to voice.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks all…. I will look into all of those. I’m interested in experimenting with clicker training and aggression work… specifically outs and recalls. I just need to get a little more comfortable with it before I try it.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

It's not a video, but I recommend attending a ClickerExpo

http://clickertraining.com/clickerexpo/

A few people mentioned in this thread are faculty: Kathy Sdao, Virginia Broitman, and Karen Pryor.

Plus others recently mentioned on this forum: Steve White, Jesus Rosales-Ruiz, Morten Egtvedt and Cecillie Koste.

If going, I would highly prioritize sessions by Ken Ramirez.


----------



## Melanie Moore (May 21, 2008)

Videos are great, I really recommend Pryor, Burmaster and Bailey - they were pioneers for using a secondary reinforcer with companion animals. 

The hardest thing though is getting your timing down, and that doesn't really happen from most videos. I have had success with the people clicking people to help get the timing down. Also, this way you don't mess up your dog.


----------

